

NH discussion about HN discussing NH - mariorz
http://www.noticiashacker.com/noticia/ag5ub3RpY2lhc2hhY2tlcnIMCxIEUG9zdBjYlAEM

======
Vivtek
... Now we have:
[http://www.noticiashacker.com/noticia/ag5ub3RpY2lhc2hhY2tlcn...](http://www.noticiashacker.com/noticia/ag5ub3RpY2lhc2hhY2tlcnILCxIEUG9zdBjFdQw)

I may have created a monster.

------
bravura
We have a base case and an inductive step.

I think we've proven that English people and Spanish people can talk about
anything, interchangeably.

------
thefool
Uh oh... we've started to recurse.

------
jneira
StackOverflow

